# Nursery Funding



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the situation regarding funding? A fellow adopter thinks that you can receive two years funding once a child is 2 years old. But is this means tested and how would you go about claiming this? Thanks for any info you can provide on this x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

From the next school term after your child turns 2 you should receive 15 hours a week of funding - this is term time only so I think 36 weeks a year - you might want to check on exactly how many weeks it is.

Your childcare provider should know how to claim this and help you there as all kids get it from 3 years anyway (in England). Our AD is internationally adopted so doesn't qualify for this but does get the free funding from 3 years and I think the pre school provided a form for us to complete and they then claimed it for her.


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi
Yes my little girl is 2 and we get the free 15 hours funding , it was from the first term after she turned 2. I had to go to local children's centre taking some proof she was being adopted/ had been a looked after child think I took some letters from LA and birth cert. They then provided me with a letter to give to nursery to claim the funding. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep. We have it in place also for our 2 yr old. I went online and filled out a form online. Then they sent me a confirmation letter of entitlement. Then all I have needed to do was give a copy to my child's nursery. 
Be careful though as some nursery have funny rules that you can only claim some of the free hours if you also pay for some! In my experience this has been a private nursery that asked for that. We have gone for a pre school that will fund all 15 hrs X


----------



## Gertie5050 (Nov 25, 2011)

we have opted for 12 hrs free funding instead of 15 which means our 2 year old can go to nursery not just in term time ie all year round, sorry should have said not means tested just had to provide proof of the adoption xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our 2 year old is in private nursery - she qualifies from Easter as it is term after she turns 2. Because she was already in nursery when she turned 2, they apply for funding on our behalf to local authority.  I provided evidence of the adoption when she registered so nothing else for us to do - it isn't means tested, adopted children qualify because they are adopted. It is 15 hours a week over term time but can be spread over 52 weeks for less than 15 hours a week which is what we are doing 😊


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi

Just to say, we got our hours the day after he turned 2, you shouldn't have to wait for the term after 2nd birthday.  I called local council as SW didn't know!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mouseycat how does that work? My son could only get his from September as he turned 2 in June. I thought it was the term after they start funding? X


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi littlepoppy86, I called local council and asked to go through to the department that deal with funding for nursery placements, and was told that as LO was previously looked after, the "next term after their 2nd birthday" didn't apply and we could have the funding for the day after their birthday.  If we were applying under one of the other criteria, it would be the term after, but being previously looked after was different, it was all approved, and only took a day or 2 for the process to go through.  Local council spoke to my SW and approved it straight away, they even called the nursery to confirm it was all in place.  Hope that helps x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Mousey I'll give it a try, saying that my LO birthday is only 3 weeks before the school term ends so maybe not much point anyway :-/ good if anyone has a LO with a April/may time birthday x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh wish I had known that before. LO's bday right at beginning of Jan but thought had to wait till after Easter! Oops X


----------

